# Amici 2015



## Jaqen (9 Marzo 2015)

Nessuno lo guarda?


----------



## BB7 (9 Marzo 2015)

Pietà. Ogni anno peggio


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Marzo 2015)

E' uno scherzo?


----------



## Jaqen (9 Marzo 2015)

No no, nessuno scherzo, volevo capire se qualcuno lo guardava oppure no


----------



## DannySa (9 Marzo 2015)

Probabilmente non lo guarderei neppure se ci andasse un mio familiare.


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Marzo 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> No no, nessuno scherzo, volevo capire se qualcuno lo guardava oppure no


La cosa più rivoltante è vedere lì, gente come Elisa (che in passato criticava i talent) e Sarcina, che non ho mai apprezzato, ma era un altro che con Le Vibrazioni voleva far vedere di essere maturato e di fare rock serio, o almeno così voleva far sembrare. Si proprio  . 

Comunque alla fine il succo è quello: Amici = X factor = The Voice, soltanto che Amici si mostra per quello che è, una melma, mentre gli altri e due talent fanno i finti alternativi, ma alla fine sfornano pure loro accattoni.


----------

